# chakra info



## goof321 (May 24, 2008)

i was wondering if someone could explain me what do the chakras do and what can u do with them, in otgher words i just want an explination on it


----------



## Jai (May 24, 2008)

Anodea Judith (1996: p.5) provides a representative modern interpretation of chakras:
A chakra is a center of activity that receives, assimilates, and expresses life force energy. The word _chakra_ literally translates as _wheel_ or _disk_ and refers to a spinning sphere of bioenergetic activity emanating from the major nerve ganglia branching forward from the spinal column. There are six of these wheels stacked in a column of energy that spans from the base of the spine to the middle of the forehead. And the seventh which is beyond the physical region. It is the six major chakras that correlate with basic states of consciousness...​Chakra are commonly described, as above, as energy centers in the spine located at major branchings of the human nervous system, beginning at the base of the spinal column and moving upward to the top of the skull. Chakras are considered to be a point or nexus of metaphysical and/or biophysical energy of the human body.
The following primary chakras are commonly described:

Muladhara (Sanskrit: &#2350;&#2370;&#2354;&#2366;&#2343;&#2366;&#2352;, M&#363;l&#257;dh&#257;ra) lower body
Swadhisthana (Sanskrit: &#2360;&#2381;&#2357;&#2366;&#2343;&#2367;&#2359;&#2381;&#2336;&#2366;&#2344;, Sv&#257;dhi&#7779;&#7789;h&#257;na) reproductive parts
Manipura (Sanskrit: &#2350;&#2339;&#2367;&#2346;&#2370;&#2352;, Ma&#7751;ip&#363;ra) navel
Anahata (Sanskrit: &#2309;&#2344;&#2366;&#2361;&#2340;, An&#257;hata) heart
Vishuddha (Sanskrit: Airavata) throat
Ajna (Sanskrit: &#2310;&#2332;&#2381;&#2334;&#2366;, &#256;jñ&#257 eyebrow or forehead
Sahasrara (Sanskrit: &#2360;&#2361;&#2360;&#2381;&#2352;&#2366;&#2352;, Sahasr&#257;ra) top of head
Chakras in the head from lowest to highest are: golata, talu/talana/lalana, ajna, lalata, manas, soma, sri (inside sahasrara) and sahasrara.
The concept of Chakra are often treated in different ways, depending on the cultural context. In Chinese medicine, traditional chakra locations correspond to acupuncture points. In some Eastern thought, chakras are considered to be gradations of consciousness and reflect states of the soul--these systems rely less on proof than on experience (under the assumption that 'proving' the existence of chakras is asking to 'prove' the existence of the thought process). A mystic may deal with chakra as a model for their internal and external experience, and when talking about 'energy centers', may be talking about subtle forces which connect to the physical, emotional, mental and spiritual aspects of a person.


----------



## marlon (May 25, 2008)

Jai said:


> Anodea Judith (1996: p.5) provides a representative modern interpretation of chakras:A chakra is a center of activity that receives, assimilates, and expresses life force energy. The word _chakra_ literally translates as _wheel_ or _disk_ and refers to a spinning sphere of bioenergetic activity emanating from the major nerve ganglia branching forward from the spinal column. There are six of these wheels stacked in a column of energy that spans from the base of the spine to the middle of the forehead. And the seventh which is beyond the physical region. It is the six major chakras that correlate with basic states of consciousness...​Chakra are commonly described, as above, as energy centers in the spine located at major branchings of the human nervous system, beginning at the base of the spinal column and moving upward to the top of the skull. Chakras are considered to be a point or nexus of metaphysical and/or biophysical energy of the human body.
> The following primary chakras are commonly described:
> 
> Muladhara (Sanskrit: &#2350;&#2370;&#2354;&#2366;&#2343;&#2366;&#2352;, M&#363;l&#257;dh&#257;ra) lower body
> ...


 

great response.  I was only going to say that they are energy centers of the body that are supposed to look like wheels (hence the name) and that are for assimilating energy and directing the flow of ones energy.  The more one is in tune with them the more one can increase their flow and / or detect inbalances that can effect ones body and life.  they function best in harmony with each other....also there are many many chakras throughout the body the ones most often refered to arte the seven mention above and the hands and feet chakras.
be well

respectfully,
Marlon


----------

